# Goats in the house



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are the pictures of the goats when we brought them inside to be protected from Superstorm Sandy. I will try and post a few more. Hope you enjoy !
BJ and Debbie


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

More inside goat pics!
BJ and Debbie


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Too cute! like their kitty buddy. God forbid we have something like that, I'm almost 98% sure make it 99.9% my husband wouldn't allow it. I don't know what I'd do. Glad to see everyone was safe and happy!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, I bet cleaning up all the straw was fun, hah! Did you put down some plastic on the bathroom floor, to make it a bit easier?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor:

Oh that is too funny , OMG :lol:

Thanks for sharing the pictures !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The picture with the one in the tub is priceless , :lol:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL...I love it!!

They look like they're right at home...heehee


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My dream bathroom, but no way I'm cleaning! Super cute, glad all is well post storm'


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I better NEVER HEAR ANYONE say that YOU DONT LOVE YOUR GOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!LOLOLOLOLOLllllll.............
I like to of fell outta my chair when i saw this!! hahahaha...


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Afraid that's well past where I'd have to draw the line.

Bob


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

These pictures are precious! Glad all was safe.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG what I found the funniest was not the goats but all the straw LOL.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Omg, that's adorable! My kind of bathroom, lol! Love the pics of one in the tub and one on the toilet. Lol!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

How cute. Awesome setup you have there. When Beep was little she lived in my room and I kept a diaper on her so she could be in the living room and watch TV with me. But when she began to take a running leap on the dining room table and skid across it to the other side my mom drew the line. lol I also had a Chincoteague Pony that was about 12 hands tall that when it was really raining I brought him in the house for a short stay. Our house was very open and over three thousand square feet so he had lots of room to move around without knocking things over and never went to the bathroom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So the goats used the toilet and shower! :slapfloor::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course !! Dont yours ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is so cute!! If I even thought about doing that I think that would be the final straw to my husband leaving me lol. I ONE time had my bottle baby gizmo wraped up in a town and snuggled him in the bed like i was going to sleep with him and WOW was hubby NOT happy lol. But you do what you gotta do to keep your animals safe


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes we do LOVE our goats...lol. We just couldn't help it. With 75 to 80 mph winds outside along with the torrential rain & flooding, we couldn't stop worrying about the goats. Was just to afraid that their little barns wouldn't hold up, or that one of our huge trees would fall on them. So we figured if we moved them into the house they were at least as safe as we were.....lol. Even with the black plastic down it did take a while to clean up all the hay after the storm was over, and of course the smell of hay stuck around for a few days. But with all that said and done we would do it again if another "super storm" was to hit. They say a "captain" always goes down with the ship, so i guess a "goat farmer" goes down with the goats....lol. Thanks for all the nice comments....

BJ & Debbie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You got that right , a farmer always goes down their goats :thumb:
Words to live by 
I swear I'll do the same thing next time !! 
The stress alone was going to kill me those nights  
I had the same fears and I spent most of that storm in the barn with them anyways , so might as well bring em on in the house 
The smell of the hay , and everything else , wouldnt bother me at all , lolol.
I love to pick up a couple of bales in the truck and drive home with that sweet smell  When I had me horse my old truck used to smell like , well , everything horse !  But to me , it smelled like roses :rose::rose:
To others , it jkust plain stunk ::shrug:

Loved the pictures


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Of course! We will do anything to protect our flock members, won't we?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the goat on the toilet. 

One of my kids tried to come inside the house today. Not allowed. 

How long did it take you to clean up al that straw?


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

All in all it probably took a couple of hours to get all the bulk hay picked up. We just bagged it into heavy outdoor yard bags to be later used in the barns as bedding. Then we just rolled & folded up the black plastic and put it in trash bags to be disposed of. A quick mopping with Lysol afterwards and the two tiled floors were back to normal. The hardest part was vacuuming all the tracked hay out of the carpet throughout the rest of the house....lol. That took several vacuumings. The entire experience was comical when we look back at it. Between having goats in the bathtub, goats on the toilet, and listening to six hungry goats baaaaah INSIDE THE HOUSE at 5:00am all in perfect harmony. Was easy to understand WHY we all love our little goats so much...

BJ & Debbie


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

That's too funny! I probably would have done the same lol

My last bottle baby lived inside for awhile and I swear he was starting to become potty trained! He would only go on puppy pads. He had a big dog pen we kept him in but he was out a lot of the time  he would curl up on the couch with me and take a nap. Never put him in my bed though lol


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

**

Adorable! I definitely would've done the same thing if a storm that big had hit here! Glad you are all safe and sound..


----------

